# Netzwerkfreigabe unter XP home



## swissfox (21. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe zwei Win XP *home* Rechner im Netzwerk und möchte einen gegenseitigen Zugriff auf unterschiedliche Ordner freigeben.
Solange ich bei beiden Rechnern als Admin angemeldet bin funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei. Dies möchte ich aber gerne vermeiden. Sobald ich mich als eingeschränkter User auf dem Rechner anmelde (auf den zugegriffen werden soll)  wird unter EIGENSCHAFTEN (des betreffenden, freizugebenden Ordner) FREIGABE - das Feld NETZWERKFREIGABE UND -SICHERHEIT ausgeblendet und ich kann dann leider nicht mehr übers Netzwerk auf den entsprechenden Order zugreifen.
Gibt es hier einen Trick oder Tool das mir den gegenseitigen Zugriff (lesen und schreiben) erlaubt ohne das der Rechner, auf den zugegriffen werden soll, als Admin angemeldet ist?

Im Vorraus Danke für eventuelle Lösungsvorschläge


----------



## soyo (21. März 2007)

Ist denn vielleicht die Einfach Dateifreigabe unter Explorer > Ansicht aktiviert?


----------



## hikeda_ya (21. März 2007)

Hast du eine $ Freigabe gemacht

Diese ist so viel ich weiss für admin.

Wenn dann mach eine Freigabe C (nicht C$) unter umständen musst du auch die netzwerkuser bekannt geben.


----------



## swissfox (21. März 2007)

Unter XP home gibt es diese Auswahl "einfach Dateifreigabe aktiviert" nicht


----------



## hikeda_ya (21. März 2007)

Du kannst auch nur Ordner freigeben - nicht Dateien explezit.

da auf Ordner - rechtsklick - Freigabe...


----------



## swissfox (21. März 2007)

Ich habe (als Admin angemeldet) den entsprechenden Ordner markiert unter EIGENSCHAFTEN das Register "FREIGABE" ausgewählt, dann unter NETZWERKFREIGABE und SICHERHEIT ein Häckchen bei DIESEN ORDNER IM NETZTWERK FREIGEBEN und ein Häckchen NETZWERKBENUTZER DÜRFEN DATEIEN VERÄNDEN. Den FREIGABENAMEN (= Ordnername) belassen und dann KLICK auf übernehmen. Danach auf dem zweiten Rechner NETZLAUFWERK VERBINDEN - LAUFWERKSBUCHSTABE aus der Tabelle ausgewähl. Ordner mit Durchsuchen ausgewählt und FERTIGSTELLEN. Und schon hat es funktioniert wenn der erste Rechner als Admin läuft.  ?
Nur eben wenn der erste Rechner als eingeschränkter User angemeldet ist funktioniert es leider nicht.


----------



## swissfox (21. März 2007)

Ja klaro habe ich ja auch bei meiner Frage so beschrieben das ich Ordner und nicht explizit Dateien freigeben will. Funktioniert ja im Prinzip ja auch alles wie gewünscht nur eben nicht als eingeschränkter User. Und bitte immer bedenken ich habe XP home und nicht XP pro


----------



## hikeda_ya (22. März 2007)

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster!!

Mit dem Normal-User hast Du da mal das Verzeichnis freigegeben?

Gut möglich das der Normal-User nicht das Recht hat, einen vom Admin freigegebenen Ornder anderen Usern auch freizugeben.


----------



## swissfox (22. März 2007)

zu: Mit dem Normal-User hast Du da mal das Verzeichnis freigegeben?

Darfst ruhig wieder ins Zimmer reinkommen ;-)
Bin froh um jeden Tipp

Aber hier scheint genau das Problem zu liegen.
Als "Normal-User kann ich wohl in XP home gar keine Verzeichnisse freigeben.
Diese Option ist zwar sichtbar, aber nur "hellgrau" und nicht anwählbar, sodass ich als Normal-User gar nicht die Möglichkeit habe die Verzeichnisse frei zu geben.
Ich habe auch schon nachgesehen welche Rechte ich auf diesen freizugebenden Ordner habe, in der Annahme mir fehlen die Rechte. Ist aber nicht so. Habe als "JEDER" VOLLZUGRIFF ( und es gibt auch keinen  User, dessen Recht auf VOLLZUGRIFF eingeschränkt ist) also an der Rechtevergabe kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## soyo (22. März 2007)

Ich hätte noch 2 Ideen: 

Ist die Datei-und Druckerfreigabe eventuell in der windowseigenen Firewall geblockt?

Eventuell ist ein nötiger Dienst deaktiviert?


----------



## hikeda_ya (22. März 2007)

Das Problem ist Du hast vollen Zugriff - aber als Besitzer ist wohl der Admin eingetragen.

Schau mal ob Du den Besitzer auf den Normal-User ändern kannst, oder dem Ordner "keinem User" zuordnen kannst.


----------



## swissfox (27. März 2007)

Hallo soyo, hallo hikeda ya,
sorry dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde.
ABER als ich Eure letzten Tips testen wollte ........ DA HAT AUF EINMAL ALLES WIE ERWARTET FUNTIONIERT. Ich kann wie gewollt gegenseitig auf Verzeichnisse zu greifen.
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen nun noch versucht den Fehler noch irgend wie zu rekonstruieren, bin aber erfolglos geblieben.

Eigentlich könnte ich ja jetzt zufrieden sein. Mmmmmh  ;-)  ABER.....
Habt Ihr aber noch einen letzten Tipp wie ich in XP home die einfache Datei Freigabe deaktivieren kann und einem User die Datei Zugriffsrechte erlauben und einem andern User die Rechte verweigern kann. Standartmäßig ist dass ja mit XP home nicht möglich.
Habe da aber etwas über eine manuelle Regestry Veränderrung gelesen:
_" forceguest, der für die Option "Einfache Dateifreigabe" zuständig ist, in der Registry unter
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ System\ CurrentControlSet\ Control\ LSA. auf 0 setzen

(forceguest = 0 - "Einfache Dateifreigabe" nicht verwenden,
forceguest = 1 - "Einfache Dateifreigabe" verwenden)_

Hat das schon mal jemand von Euch ausprobiert.
Oder einen andern Tipp ?


----------



## hikeda_ya (28. März 2007)

ja ja - da soll noch mal einer sagen ein pc macht nur das was man im sagt 

Aber gut wenn es zumindest so mal funktioniert.

das mit den Reg-Einträgen habe ich noch nicht versucht - kann Dir daher keine Erfahrungswerte liefern.

SORRY


----------



## soyo (28. März 2007)

Ich kenn das mit den Reg-Dateien auch nicht. Ich habe auch ganz selten mal ein Windwos XP Home auf einem PC.

Ich hab dazu einen KB bei Microsoft gefunden.




> ForceGuest=1: Mit Hilfe dieses Werts können Sie das Erzwingen der Anmeldung von Gästen aktivieren
> ForceGuest=0: Mit Hilfe dieses Werts können Sie das Erzwingen der Anmeldung von Gästen deaktivieren



Irgendwie was ganz anderes als bei dir.


----------

